# la spaziale s1 or shop around



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a local coffee place to me (Pumphrey's Coffee) that sells la spaziale machines. I have been looking at the s1 as my 1st espresso machine but I am unsure if I should try and find somewhere else and look at different brands or begin and end with the La Spaziale.

Any input is appreciated, my budget is £3000 for coffee machine and grinder as it is going to be part of our entire kitchen re-modelling. It will be installed into a 'coffee station' somewhere within the bench with a knock box built in and things.

My grinder thoughts are with a mazzer mini but any suggestions on that front are appreciated too...

And then I need a reg barber tamper, and milk jugs and tamping mat and all sorts of other fun stuff to annoy everyone else in the house!

God this is a pricey hobby!


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

£3k?

Man, find a 2nd hand GS/3 or Linea 1AV, and an Anfim. Also factor in a year's subscription to Square Mile - No point dropping 3 large on kit, and then putting Illy through it.


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

the 3 is only because that its the chunk of the whole kitchen re-build that I have taken off. a built in miele machine was going to b 2 and a half ish fitted so i thought I could do better.

I already drink vac pot and french pressed coffee from hasbean and pumphreys so I have my quality coffee sorted, I was just moving into decent espresso land.

I have never tried square mile as a roastery I should maybe give them a go.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

In terms of full disclosure I should make clear that I used to work for La Spaziale. I also own a GS/3 and a Synesso Cyncra so am fairly machine obsessed.

I have to say that for the money the S1 or S1 MkII are hard to beat. Very temp stable, good size steam boiler, good buttons, ergonomic. If you have no issues with the 53mm group head size (some do, some don't) then it is a serious contender.

The GS3 is a great espresso machine - super stable, great functionality but horribly flawed ergonomics, terrible steam (Though that should have been fixed now, but it is a very good reason not to buy one 2nd hand unless you want to go through the pain of upgrading the whole steam wand). If I had to lend someone a GS3 or an S1 I'd probably lend them the S1 because life would be a little easier for them. The GS3 earns its pricetag with its coffee brewing precision, but for the money I'd still expect a little bit more...

Grinder wise - Anfim's are indeed good (they do a nice little one as well that I think grinds better and quicker than a Mazzer mini - I've never really fallen in love with Mazzer as a brand though).

Spend a little bit on water filtration if you are plumbing it in. Doesn't matter if you have soft water or hard - get it going through proper filtration. (i.e. not a Brita water jug).

Stuart Lee at Pumphreys is great and I am sure can answer any other questions you have.

Thanks for the kind words Tim!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

£3k budget? Get a Gaggia classic, and I'll pm you my bank details for the spare change









That 1-group synesso is stunning, but I'm yet to hear a bad word about the S1, I'm looking at one myself for the new year, I'm not 100% on the 53mm filters, even though I cut my teeth on them at my old job!

Chris


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Even I lust after that one group, even though I already have a 2 group. I'd quite like a 3 group Hydra too!


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I am almost set on reducing the budget, getting an s1 and a mazzer mini and spending some more on a griddle for the side of the 6 burner


----------

